# Yeast Question



## Cjk (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I'm about to start an Ecilpse Chardonnay Kit. I'm thinking of using a different yeast then what comes with the kit (EC-1118). I might want to try a combination of two different strains ICV-47 and CY3079. This will be the first time in 6 Kits that I'll be tweeking the yeast.

Does this sound like a good plan?
Should I use half a packet of each or 2 full packets?
The More Wine Making Yeast Guide recommends barrel fermentation and lees aging for both of these strains. I will not be doing either of those. Will that make a difference?

As always any advice is much appreciated!

Chris


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 6, 2016)

Actually, those two yeasts won't work together. ICV-D47 expresses a so-called "competitive factor" (i.e., it is a "killer yeast"). Some yeasts are sensitive to this, and some are not. Sadly, CY3079 is, indeed, sensitive.

I think that common wisdom is that it is rare that co-fermenting with two yeasts works out well.


----------



## Cjk (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you Sour Grapes. I'll skip the combination plan. Would you use one of those strains over the other for a Chardonnay? Are there any others better suited you can suggest?

Chris


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 7, 2016)

You don't mix yeasts. They will compete with each other and you may actually end up with trouble down the fermentation road. I would stick to the Lalvin EC-1118

Companies spend a lot of time and select the best yeast for the wine.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 7, 2016)

I would use the D47. In fact, I just started a Pinot Gris kit using this yeast, and I have used it for a Luna Bianca kit, which is a Chardonnay-dominated blend.  D47 has low nitrogen requirements, and so is pretty "unfussy." If you have any interest in _sur lie_ aging, D47 is supposed to be one of the best yeasts for this purpose.


----------



## Cjk (Mar 7, 2016)

Thanks Paul. I think I will give the D47 a try


----------



## WalkingWolf (May 1, 2016)

*ICV D254 with CY3079*

I've been reading up on different yeasts. I read where some Chardonnay producers will in fact mix the CY3079 and the ICV D254. I have always heard not to mix yeast due to the potential problems mentioned above. I think what I may do is ferment half of the kit with each different yeast then combine in the secondary with some oak. I have a few days to continue to play around with thoughts and ideas. The kit will be a WE World Vineyard Aust. Chardonnay. Any tips on this kit to consider?


----------



## richmke (May 2, 2016)

WalkingWolf said:


> I think what I may do is ferment half of the kit with each different yeast then combine in the secondary with some oak.



That is how you should do it.


----------

